# Sharks at chickenbone



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally got to get out and do some sharking again. Grass wasnt bad either. Trolled around the gulf from around 3-6 hoping to catch some spanish. but caught 3 ladyfish instead. Put one out past the 2nd sand bar and another in the trough. 



Right before sunset the drag went screaming and we caught a small blacktip. he ended up skying, which was pretty cool. 
















i learned how to rig a leader to get the shark in a full nelson... 
















Had another run on the other rod but no hook up. Took out another lady. Alittle after dark had a huge run. Set the hook and he started ripping drag like it was nothing. The shark ended up biting through 250lb leader :reallycrying it was a good fish. Then had one more hook up on a 4' bull. 












Ran out of bait while the bite was real hot. We were having runs about every 20mins. Started packing before the rain clouds came in and had a shark mouth the bait and drop it.



Was an awesome night! I was tired of getting skunked :letsdrink cant wait to get out again. and maybe with a few more poles this time.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice report. I would definitely go with some stronger steel. I started out with 150lb as well and lost a lot fish before going to 270lb then 450lb.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Good stuff! It's nice to hear the weeds weren't an issue. Congrats on the trip.

-Jason


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i wouldnt use anything less than 450lb cable wen it comes to sharks


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Nice Blacktip, always fun when they sky.:clap


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I just looked at the leader and realized it chomped through the 250lb leader not the 150. 



but 450lb? thats not an over kill? i thought they would see it or be able to feel the magnetic field of cable with their ampullae of lorenzini sensors. im definitely gonna get some heavier leader though.



do you get the nylon coated?



thanks for the info


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont think that sight would be a problem. It hasn't seemed to affect me in any way. I make mine homeade from 5/16" wire rope that i unwind and use the individual strands. it is pretty thick and will hold a lot, but like i previously mentioned, it doesn't seem to affect the bite. good job on your catches by the way. congrats!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The full nelson was good! Pics were great too!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

> *IanR (9/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its not overkill, its standard.



DO NOT get coated cable. The crimps will crimp the coating and the steel can pull through. 



Happy sharking.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Nothing better to do than kill fish you can't eat?


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (9/4/2009)*Nothing better to do than kill fish you can't eat?




I didn't see anything about him keeping or killing those fish... Nothing better to do than hate on someone that catches sharks?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

You can't truss up a shark and wind it around a wire like that and expect it to survive. Half Nelson, my ass. Give me a break. If he didn't leave it on the beach, it'll end up there. If you catch it, you kill it. Get a life. Give a life. APEX Predators are there for a reason, even if <U>you</U> don't understand it.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *flappininthebreeze (9/4/2009)*You can't truss up a shark and wind it around a wire like that and expect it to survive. Half Nelson, my ass. Give me a break. If he didn't leave it on the beach, it'll end up there. If you catch it, you kill it. Get a life. Give a life. APEX Predators are there for a reason, even if <U>you</U> don't understand it.




is this you?


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (9/4/2009)*You can't truss up a shark and wind it around a wire like that and expect it to survive. Half Nelson, my ass. Give me a break. If he didn't leave it on the beach, it'll end up there. If you catch it, you kill it. Get a life. Give a life. APEX Predators are there for a reason, even if <U>you</U> don't understand it.




Dude, I don't know you from Adam and you don't know me. The shark probably got wrapped in the leader on the way in. Don't tell me what I understand and what I don't because as was previously stated... you don't know shit about me. 



Second; the you catch it you kill it mentality is that of a PETA member with an agenda. If an animal is brought in and properly released, it has every chance in the world to survive.



Also, I know quite a bit about apex predators actually having grown up in the area and fished it for all of my years as well as having owned an aquarium maintenance company and being pretty knowledgeable about fish in general.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL! Nice Snarks guys..I bet it was fun..Will that is some funny stuff..I wonder how that dude feels about The Mega Shark Tournament? :moon


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

> *flappininthebreeze (9/4/2009)*Nothing better to do than kill fish you can't eat?




dude are you serious? i didnt say anything about killing them or leaving them on the beach. i would never kill a shark for pleasure. the only one we've killed, was because it bit my friends hand while we were getting the hook out of the back of its throat. he fried up nice! and we didnt waste any.



i actually stand knee deep in the water with them to flushing water over their gills. to make sure they swim away. both were released, unharmed. the blacktip just happened to get wrapped up in the leader like that. sharks are resilient creatures



why dont you point that negativity at something that is actually hurting the shark population.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys! 

To the hater:

I tag and release or just plain release most sharks I catch. They are out of the water long enough for me to remove the hook, take the measurments I need, and place the tag. Although I have a feeling you wouldn't like to see how I handle those that I do keep and consume.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *-=Desperado=- (9/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *flappininthebreeze (9/4/2009)*You can't truss up a shark and wind it around a wire like that and expect it to survive. Half Nelson, my ass. Give me a break. If he didn't leave it on the beach, it'll end up there. If you catch it, you kill it. Get a life. Give a life. APEX Predators are there for a reason, even if <U>you</U> don't understand it.
> ...


yes will i belive hes a tree hugger


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Caught a 5 footer on monday afternoon about 6 and had a blast with it wish we could have stayed longer and caught some more.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Ian,



Nice sharks, glad you had fun. 



Not to be a douche but that second shark is also a Black-Tip not a Bull. The 1st dorsal and pectoral fins aren't as distinctive but you can see the black well on the tail, second smaller dorsal, and anal fin.



By the way, did you guys end up going out again last night?



Alex Ren



P.S. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Please attract as many sharks as you can, towards chickbone beach.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

> *IanR (9/4/2009)*I just looked at the leader and realized it chomped through the 250lb leader not the 150.
> 
> but 450lb? thats not an over kill? i thought they would see it or be able to feel the magnetic field of cable with their ampullae of lorenzini sensors. im definitely gonna get some heavier leader though.
> 
> ...


It's not overkill if the shark bit through the 250lb cable,I use 400 lb cable myself. I may lose a shark but it ain't gonna be because of my leader.


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Does the picture of the man on the tree remind anyone of a Burt Reynolds movie?


----------

